# Bondo polyester fiberglass resin.



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone used this to cast pen blanks? Will it work the same as regular polyester resin? I have a can of it from when I did some body work on my car and would like to use it to try making my own blanks for the first time...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I honestly dont know much about bondo but if it has fiberglass in it it will dull or destroy your tools. We cut fiberglass at work and i have seen what happens to saw blades on it. It is definately a tough material. 
If bondo is only to be used on fiberglass instead of containing it, It might work.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

PhilipCollier said:


> I honestly dont know much about bondo but if it has fiberglass in it it will dull or destroy your tools. We cut fiberglass at work and i have seen what happens to saw blades on it. It is definately a tough material.
> If bondo is only to be used on fiberglass instead of containing it, It might work.
> 
> PCollier -the forever rookie-


Looks to be clear, you have to add fiber glass sheets when applying it, so I don't know

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

My son has done it, posted the results on the IAP forums. It's thicker than PR and has a yellow cast that will throw the colors of your pigments off. It will also retain bubbles more due to the viscosity. You can get good results if you take time to work with the characteristics.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/newest-home-cast-possibly-best-colors-ive-gotten-so-far-99626/


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

Gary Beasley said:


> My son has done it, posted the results on the IAP forums. It's thicker than PR and has a yellow cast that will throw the colors of your pigments off. It will also retain bubbles more due to the viscosity. You can get good results if you take time to work with the characteristics.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/newest-home-cast-possibly-best-colors-ive-gotten-so-far-99626/


+1. I have some that I tried and it is very brownish. Might not be too bad if your doing a dark color. I haven't tried it under pressure to see how that helps with bubbles but I plan to. Oh and it STINKS!

Andy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I just tried some, and its horrible, will get some resin that was ment for casting at michaels, oh well it was worth a try anyway

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------

